# RE: Can anyone help us??



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if you could help me, As I seem to have acquired a kitten / junior cat last night.

She is currently 7 months old (Or so I have been told) She hasnt had the best start in life. She was brought at the age of 4 weeks old, Since this time, She has spent her entire life in a empty bedroom with 3 un-neutered males.

The reason I now have her is because her owners have moved aboard today & her only other options was:- A: Being left in a empty home or B: Being sold to a local breeder within the area.

I was told by the owner that she is a indoor cat, So they never took her for micro-chipping, Injections or spaying.

Apparently a week or so ago, She got out of the property for 4 nights! She had come back with a injured leg. However, I have seen no evidence of this, Other then she lifts her paw every now again.

She doesnt get on with dogs! This is why I am trying to find her a foster placement , forever home or a rescue placement as a matter of urgency because she is getting really stressed out being here with my 2 cats & medium sized dog!

The previous owner also said the reason they didnt want her is because she might be pregnant & they didnt want blood on their stuff!

I have been in contact with Cats protection Bristol. A very kind lady there has arranged a spaying voucher for the local vets, So she is booked in tomorrow morning. However, My home is able to accommodate a cat who has just had major surgery nor, Have I got the time to assist her needs. 

Currently I contacting anyone & everyone to find this lovely little lady the best help I can, I already feel a failure because Im having to do this, But I just cant afford another pet at present. 

Can you help me, Cookie & Cats protection in offering her a placement for tomorrow after her major surgery?


I will be around most of the day.

Thank you for reading. I hope to hear from you soon.

Best wishes.
Vicky


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I can ask around as I live in Bristol...currently have 5 cats here so don't think it would be best for her and new kitten arriving Monday! I'll see if I can find any of my cat loving friends to help out


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

That would be great, Its getting to the point where the rescues are unable to help because they are so full!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Would you be looking for someone to take her on temporarily after her op and then go about finding her a permanent home, or prefer for her to go straight to a forever home?


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, Either, that would be great for the kitty! I have just spoken to the cats protection, They said i can ago ahead with finding her a rescue / foster. I should think if i find a forever home for her that would be the best news!

She is a great kitty! She just needs someone to give her extra TLC!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

so the cats protection can find her a home whilst she is recovering with a foster? I've just had a message on facebook from someone who says they can foster her whilst she is recovering...going to phone them now


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well i hope so! That's what i have been told, I too will be looking for a suitable home & will vet check before she can go!

Your a star! Thanks for helping out hun!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Before you home her anywhere please get a vet to check if she is pregnant or not and if she isn't or not far gone then get her spayed, if you call your local RSPCA they will give you a voucher to help with the costs of spaying her and they give up to £60 off any treatment she needs at the vets, your vet would have to get the money from them to get the £60 off though if she is pregnant and the vet thinks its better for her to have the kittens then email me at 
[email protected] and I will try to get rescue back up and find a foster home for her but I must stress that we can only help if she is indeed pregnant as we are having to try to squeeze what we call urgent cases in to rescues we work with, such as Pregnant cats, Cats with Kittens, Kittens, injured and at risk cats and kittens as you have probably already found out, rescues are full to bursting with very long waiting lists and it is near impossible to help these urgent cases let alone the others sadly


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi kelly!

The cats protection has kindly sorted out the payment for spaying!
If she is indeed pregnant then she can only be a few days maybe a week pregnant. My vet is going to double check everything tomorrow before preforming the op anyway.

I will update this as soon as i can with further information when i get it!

Natty:- I was wondering if i could add you on facebook to arrange details for tomorrow? You & your friends are diamonds! 

Thank you both for your assistance!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

of course! here you go 

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just thought i would update everyone, Cookie has now been spayed! I have also managed to find a forever home for her this morning! The lady also runs a little rescue for cats like cookie! So she will be at her new home around 7pm this evening!

Thank you for everyone who helped!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I didnt help but i do love a happy ending


----------

